# Remembering your last read post



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The way TCF is set up, it only remembers your last read post in a thread while you are logged in. Once you time out, all the threads act like you read them the last time you log in. I use am in a couple of other forums that use vbBulletin and they are both set up so that they remember my last read post in all the threads I have visited, even if I visit the forum (but not that thread) a number of times in between.

Can this be enabled for TCF? If it takes too many resources to do this globally, maybe it could be done as a club benefit?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anyone see this? Any chance of getting an answer?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It would probably help if you let them know what forums, what vB versions are they running, do you know if the feature is hacked in, are the other sites the size of TCF, etc.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And I would have been happy to research that, if anyone had answered me when I first posted. How the heck I am supposed to know what info you need. I don't run a forum.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not sure what they need from you either, I was trying to help.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Sorry, but you sounded like you were saying that my lack of information was the reason that no one had bothered to respond. Just not saying anything at all makes it seem like they are just ignoring the suggestions/questions here.

I am trying to get the info, BTW.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I guess it is a built-in option to retain the per-thread unread status on a per user basis, according to the people I talked to. The version of the forum we use here does support it.


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

Mike,

It is located in the vBulletin Admin Control Panel under vBulletin Options -> General Settings -> Thread/Forum Read Marking Type:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Anything that says "Processor intensive" usually kills it for TCF, which is why I asked what forums and how big they were.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The option I am talking about is #2. It is #3 that is most processor intensive. So hopefully it is not all that bad?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The kiss of death will be if it has to burned on for every single member.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It's a global setting. Many successful Big Boards these days select option #2 as the best compromise. It certainly makes browsing them easier.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everybody, I apologize for missing the original post.

I'm guessing that since this will put a greater load on the processor/servers/what have you, it's likely we will not be able to implement this option - but I hear you and will look into it.

Thanks for your patience!

Pete


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

We dug a little deeper into this and the consensus is that it would put too much strain on the processors/servers, and isn't an ideal option for such a large site with so many posts - especially since it has to be turned on as a global option (as Mike mentioned.)

In addition, it would reset EVERYONE's thread read/unread indicators to unread, and everyone would start from scratch!

We're always open to evaluating this at a point in the future, but for now, we will not be implementing this change. Thanks again for your patience while we investigated.

Pete


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

But thanks for checking into it.


----------

